# Changing user name



## smileyt06 (Jan 5, 2016)

I was told to contact a mod about changing my username who can help me please


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2016)

Janice and/or Dawn.


----------



## Adrianbog (May 19, 2016)

Who do I contact to have my user name changed?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 20, 2016)

Adrianbog said:


> Who do I contact to have my user name changed?



I answered your question in the post above yours.


----------

